# Simpson 260 7P



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

For the Simpson collector. http://www.simpson260.com/
I use on all the time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Just buy some fuse-protected shrouded leads and cut the shrouds off: That's gonna be a heck of a lot safer than anything you make yourself.

We still use the orange 260-9s in electrically noisy environments that piss off digital meters.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

reverse banana are available or you coud get a set of these.
http://runawaybrainz.blogspot.com/2014/03/simpson-260-series-7-reverse-banana.html


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I prefer an analog meter for everyday use and have several simpson sperry and micronta meters. Also have 3 fluke meters with some more modern features . Many of the places I work are dirty dusty and sometimes just plain nasty. You can get them quite reasonable if you are patient.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

drsparky said:


> reverse banana are available or you coud get a set of these.
> http://runawaybrainz.blogspot.com/2014/03/simpson-260-series-7-reverse-banana.html


I was trying to see if I could order them from there. I didn't see anything obvious.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

The thing with these kinds of analog meters. You have to a bit more informed to understand and use them, then the auto digital ones. I mean it has four sets of test lead options.

And the other knob options are manual. I have the manual for it. I mean what is + D.C compared to - D.C.

On digital ones it is either D.C or A.C.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

degupita said:


> The thing with these kinds of analog meters. You have to a bit more informed to understand and use them, then the auto digital ones. I mean it has four sets of test lead options.
> 
> And the other knob options are manual. I have the manual for it. I mean what is + D.C compared to - D.C.
> 
> On digital ones it is either D.C or A.C.


It is for swapping the leads without physically moving them. If you have the black lead to ground and the next test point is a negative DC you just flip the switch instead of the leads.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Rat Shack should carry banana plugs that fit. They used to carry decent test prods and test prod wire as well. They may even have complete test leads, although I would not trust the quality of the insulation on those.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

I got leads for my A.W. Sperry digital ammeter.

I long time ago I found some very thin, maybe 1/8 copper tubing. For those thin water lines, like for fridge ice maker supplies.

I cut it down to a length, and it fits perfectly over the banana pins of the Simpson. 

Then the lead connection goes right over that, and the lead pin into the tubing, tightly.

I don't know what I did before. But now I improved on it by wrapping the outside of the tubing with red and black electrical tape.

It is basically a homemade adapter, like the link shows.

I tested it and it works good.

The only thing is how much volts and amperage can that copper tubing hold up to.
I hadn't really thought of it until now, that lead wires and tips don't appear to be copper. There may be some resistance considerations. Where the meter may actually need wires that have more resistance.

I will get the actual test leads when I can find them.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Ugh, one of the few tools I did not get from my Father, sigh...

Not sure what happened to it....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't know if you're fixing to use that Simpson on power circuits, but between no CAT rating, no OL protection, improper leads, and that you're unfamiliar with it, I would strongly recommend it stays on your test bench.

You can blow that thing up if you ain't careful.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> I don't know if you're fixing to use that Simpson on power circuits, but between no CAT rating, no OL protection, improper leads, and that you're unfamiliar with it, I would strongly recommend it stays on your test bench.
> 
> You can blow that thing up if you ain't careful.


how many deaths, or electrocutions happened over the years pre cat rated instrumentation i hope some lived to a happy retirement. or did they all die


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

electricguy said:


> how many deaths, or electrocutions happened over the years pre cat rated instrumentation i hope some lived to a happy retirement. or did they all die


In the old days electricians wore leather gloves.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

Big John said:


> I don't know if you're fixing to use that Simpson on power circuits, but between no CAT rating, no OL protection, improper leads, and that you're unfamiliar with it, I would strongly recommend it stays on your test bench.
> 
> You can blow that thing up if you ain't careful.


I hope you are not talking to me.

The meter does have overload protection, that is what that little white dot next to Simpson is. It trips when it is overloaded. The manual even has a test to make sure it is working. That is available through the 9 volt installed in the unit.

The leads I am using are rated for 1000 volts. The unit is rated for 1000 volts.

As for me, I have been doing electrical for 15 years. I am always careful. 

I have already tested live circuits with it.
Now I am going through the manual, which systematically instructs how to test various applications.

But I already know what not to do. If I don't know a voltage, I do not put the meter on 24 volts or 2.5 volts, I put it on the highest voltage first.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I kept my old 260 too, and have now acquired a Triplett version as well when my employer discarded all non-Cat III rated test equipment. I like the old analog meters for troubleshooting the output of VFDs. Yes, I know about the CAT ratings issue, but as was mentioned, that entire system didn't exist when I started. As seldom as I use them, my risk factor is extremely low.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

....


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

No one said anything about my 12/14 awg dimmer switch.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

its not rare.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

to exp[and on that, in the late 60s early70s and beyond , dont know for sure, they were very common, along with the switches, outlets that made it fast and easy for mfg housing and tract housing. hell, they were easy and cheap. why not? afew homes burning down made them reconsider and later redesign


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

It seems that having 12 AWG poke through connections for a switch is rare now.

That came up on another thread here.

But this may be because this one is a dimmer that it has the 12 gauge option.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

:001_huh:Buy something modern. Nostalgia is great, but when you start talking about making your own leads................


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> :001_huh:Buy something modern. Nostalgia is great, but when you start talking about making your own leads................


I have a fluke digital multimeter I have had for 15 years.
I have three A.W sperry digital multimeters with amp clamps rated for 1000 volts.
I have a few cheap digital multimeters I don't use.

I have leads for the Simpson. All I needed to do was make some adapters for the plugs.


----------

